# Waterproofing rugs



## markeyo (20 October 2009)

Is there a decent cheap brand of reproofer  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 or does any body have any good ideas/tips about reproofing horse rugs


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (20 October 2009)

send them to the rug wash place.!! you could reproof with nix wax in your washing machine if you can fit the rug in, but if the rug has ever been washed with normal washing powder it will not take up the reproofer.


----------



## KateCampbell1 (21 October 2009)

I tend to get mine washed and reproofed and then still apply another coat of waterproofer myself.  Lincolns seemed to do the trick last winter and my horse was out 24/7 in the wet.  No soggy pony.
Once you wash any rug they are never as good.


----------



## monkeybum13 (21 October 2009)

nik wax
my boys' rugs are small enough to fit in the washing machine
but with a horsey sized rug try doing it in the bath????

much cheaper than the rug wash place - and also a better end product!!!


----------



## Izzwizz (21 October 2009)

I wash  rugs as a business and like to think that the end product I produce is of good quality!  I dont charge the earth and use the best products i.e Nikwax for which I dont charge any extra.  I wouldnt like to deal with a rug which has been in a bath of Nikwax re-proofer, it weighs a ton when it comes out of a machine so lord knows what it weights when it hasnt had a spin.  Apart from that it would drip all over the place.  

Rugs generally do well after being washed and re-proofed at least for at least 3-4 washes, my Rambo Duo has been done reguarly and is going into its 4th winter with no problems.  The quality of rugs affects their life span too.

Hope this is of help.


----------



## CazD (22 October 2009)

I always do my own each winter with a coat of tent reproofer.  The one and only time i paid to have them reproofed by the rug wash place they leaked


----------



## Liath (23 October 2009)

I found the only time I paid for mine to be reproofed they leaked like sieves too!

I use Thompsons Water Seal- from a DIY shop, can be used for pretty much anything that needs waterproofing! 

I bought a 5litre container of it two years ago, paid about twenty quid for it and have re-proofed about twelve rugs with it so far and still have about a third of a can left!

It waterproofs AND is breathable- I just paint it onto clean rugs with a paintbrush. You do need to leave them hanging in the air to dry properly and for the smell to disperse though!


----------



## SnowandSunshine (23 October 2009)

Another vote for Thompsons water seal or another brick waterproofer.  I usually put a couple of coats on, really effective and sooo much cheaper than the proper stuff.


----------



## CBFan (23 October 2009)

I use tent re-proofer too - and on all my yard coats! - either spray on or use a paintbrush!


----------



## SVMel (23 October 2009)

I also use Thompsons water seal.  I use a spray bottle instead of a brush and give the rug a good soaking, just to make sure!  Always rinse out the bottle and spray mechanism when finished though cos it does tend to knacker the seals after sitting in there for a while!


----------



## janicesponies (13 November 2009)

Thompson water seal has changed its spec for the worse for rugs it seems  - I have just tried a recently done  rug today with this changed product, and a tea bag comes to mind! A very wet horse on the inside. What a shame&gt; Anybody else experienced this?


----------



## SVMel (14 November 2009)

I just opened a new tin and found milky white liquid instead of the yellowy coloured stuff in previous tins.  Didn't go on the rug well and has taken days to dry.  From your experience it sounds like its going to be a dead loss when I put the rugs on ?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Am now thinking i might need to use something else like tent reproofer, but will i need to get the rug washed again to allow the new reproofer to take????

Am not happy....


----------



## SVMel (16 November 2009)

Ok, sadly i was right!!  New formula a complete loss!!

There is some stuff in b&amp;q called cermatone or cermatex i think?? Was wondering irf anyone else has tried this one???


----------



## RogerRug (18 November 2009)

I have to agree with Izzwizz, the only way to do a job is properly, ie in a commercial washing machine, 40 degree hot water and a litre of Nikwax rug proofer. The rug is not made of bricks so why put brick water proofer on it? We have been using Nik Wax for 8 years and have proofed literally thousands of rugs and have had no complaints as to its efectiveness.  When the rug is proofed in a large washing machine the whole rug is treated, lining, wadding and outer, so the water has a lot to get through before it reaches your horse. So for an extra 5 or 6 quid on top of the wash price, its done, or you can spend a day of riding time sodding about with soaking wet rugs in a horse trough on your yard and spending more on the product than it would cost a rug cleaning company to do it for you, I think I would rather take the horse off to the pub myself....


----------

